
Ask HN: Who has turned a side project to full time gig? And at what revenue? - geetfun
Side projects seem to remain side projects as long as they don’t make a lot of money.  But I think just asking about side project is not really useful if you really want to know what’s the chance that a side project could find something bigger.<p>I’m curious to know who here has had a side project transitioned to a full-time business, and at what revenue numbers, if you’re willing to share, the transition occurred.
======
matchmike1313
When you say "Full time gig" are you referring to full-time revenue to live on
or full-time such as 40 hours a week? I turned my micro SaaS (B2B) company
into a full-time gig (After about 12-15 months), it generates around 45K per
year of revenue and requires little time to maintain (around 5 hours a month),
albeit it took me 750-1,000 hours to build it and another 100-150 hours of
customer dev before I could reall dial in the business problem. My other more
truly full time gig is a SaaS company (B2B) that generates around 100K and
that takes up nearly all of my time (30+ hours a week). They both started as
ideas, then on-to side-projects, and finally to full-time gigs. It did take
some time and I had to keep coding away until I say enough traction to really
know it would evolve though. Does that answer your question?

~~~
vfulco
Inspiring!

------
hskalee123
Hey, This is a really good site for your question.
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)

As a follow up question: I'm pretty curious as to if you are working on a
sideproject should you create a business and than products for that business
or just label it as products. For instance Microsoft has Bing, Azure, and
other products.

------
Papirola
[https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/wjRD/solo-founders-
with-...](https://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/wjRD/solo-founders-with-
profitable-businesses-collected-stories.html)

------
RepressedEmu
I'm currently in the process of deciding whether to sell my most recent side-
project($400 recurring profit in 1.5 months), transfer it to a friend from
business school and keep a large percent of profits, or to hire some part time
digital assistants to run the support. Its a tough decision but I realized
that the weekly support emails and upkeep was keeping me form developing my
other ideas.

~~~
hacalox
Maybe you can contact me and tell me what the project is about, I might be
interested. Check my bio for email.

~~~
RepressedEmu
Sent you an email.

------
melzarei
Check Indie hackers
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/)

